# htaccess mit Ausnahme für eine einzige Datei



## hondocrx (17. März 2021)

Hallo!

ich habe einen Ordner komplett mit htaccess geschützt. Funktioniert auch ohne Probleme. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen bestimmte Datei (z.B. Beispiel.php) in diesem Ordner von dem Schutz unberührt zu lassen.
Jeder soll Beispiel.php öffnen können.

Danke schon mal

MfG


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (17. März 2021)

Klick mich

Das hat aber mit HTML herzlich wenig zu tun.


----------

